

No One Is to Blame for Anything - va_coder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/11/opinion/11rich.html

======
jongraehl
I think it's important to blame Greenspan for everything he got wrong,
especially after the embarassing "Maestro" - [http://www.amazon.com/Maestro-
Greenspans-Fed-American-Boom/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Maestro-Greenspans-
Fed-American-Boom/dp/0606225307/)

TV pundit ripping Greenspan:
[http://www.youtube.com/v/f4abaHBbMJM&hl=en_US&fs=1&#...](http://www.youtube.com/v/f4abaHBbMJM&hl=en_US&fs=1&);

------
jokull
How bad is the recession in the US? Here in Iceland it certainly doesn't feel
like what the media seemed to be hoping for (Armageddon).

~~~
cryptnoob
Looks like officially, it's officially the same as ours.
[http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/biz/international-
busines...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/biz/international-
business/Iceland-unemployment-up-sharply-Data/articleshow/5668408.cms)

As for when/if Armegeddon will hit, everything will be good, until it's not.
It will be a non-linear event. Something will happen, somewhere, that will
cause a cascade of fast moving events, and then you're in a bread line.

You're standing on the edge of a cliff, in a high wind. Sure, you're still
fine now, and you may be fine forever. But when you stand on cliffs in high
wind, things can happen. I could throw a rock at you. Greece could get bailed
out, leading to me-too bail out demands from other countries, leading to euro
devaluation, leading to ... Who knows? It's too early for anybody to be
getting cocky that it's all over.

~~~
eru
I hope Greece will get bailed out by the IMF (if bailed out at all) with
enough strings attached for some tight bondage.

